# Worst website of 2010 (Poll)



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.norcalis.com/


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

wow, that one gets my vote!


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

that has to be in the top ranks for the worst website at the current moment, would be good to see what other websites people think are the worst.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, he redirected the original site, it does not look near as bad.

Google cache

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...is.com/+norcalis.com&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

.

.


----------



## JPLamb (Jan 27, 2005)

Mumbodog said:


> Dang, he redirected the original site, it does not look near as bad.
> 
> Google cache
> 
> ...


Its still not good tho is it.


----------



## Ruthers (Dec 23, 2009)

lol blokes a quack up


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

JPLamb said:


> that has to be in the top ranks for the worst website at the current moment, would be good to see what other websites people think are the worst.


Pick a color, any color, and I am sure you will find a text link using that color.

http://www.yvettesbridalformal.com/


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I like it
simple lol


----------



## w3bmaster (Feb 3, 2010)

It's with the Marijuana it;s the best


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I didn't like it but I didn't hate it either. I vote for "so-so".

Peace...


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

oh dear
firstly it does not fit on to the screen properly so i nearly missed the duck which are clearly the best part of the whole thing

and secondly why the hell are they offering up a business of making css and stuff when the look of there site is shockingly bad


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Grob needs help said:


> oh dear
> firstly it does not fit on to the screen properly so i nearly missed the duck which are clearly the best part of the whole thing
> 
> and secondly why the hell are they offering up a business of making css and stuff when the look of there site is shockingly bad


Finally someone got my point, thanks.

.


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

no problem but it is obvious people there is white around the ducks!!


----------



## FranClod (Feb 15, 2010)

cwwozniak said:


> Pick a color, any color, and I am sure you will find a text link using that color.
> 
> http://www.yvettesbridalformal.com/


LOL!! I'm sure that would put it over the top if it was voted on today instead of the current one... OUCH!!!  My poor eyes... I doubt I would ever be able to look at that site again


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

cwwozniak said:


> Pick a color, any color, and I am sure you will find a text link using that color.
> 
> http://www.yvettesbridalformal.com/


INSANE!!!!! LOL

Peace...


----------



## Gopaldaas (Sep 13, 2008)

I really didn't like yellow duckies, why are there yellow ducks there anyway?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Where's the list of satisfied customers?
There should be a penalty for linking to this site.
More fun here:
http://www.webpagesthatsuck.com/


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Hughv said:


> Where's the list of satisfied customers?
> There should be a penalty for linking to this site.
> More fun here:
> http://www.webpagesthatsuck.com/


Thanks! This should be a fun read this morning. 

EDIT: Thanks again for the link! It was fun checking out the sites on their list.  I'm just glad none of the sites I've worked on are on that list.  LOL
Peace...


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Damn, don`t do this to me again... Your ruining my life!!

I almost fell of the chair, expecially http://www.yvettesbridalformal.com!!
This one has my vote, at least norcalis.com had some flash integrations there... Well, whitch makes it second place on my voting.

I think the big treasure here is to find something worse than this.

I propose something much more interesting... How about a 2010 Worst Website Award Tournment?
Like each one of us gives the link to the worst recent Website he / she`s gotten in to and then we make a really big pole... then we can decide an Loos...eh... Winner.

How about that?
JFF


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Does that mean your subscribing your home page to the 2010 Worts Site Awards list?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Gesp said:


> Damn, don`t do this to me again... Your ruining my life!!
> 
> I almost fell of the chair, expecially http://www.yvettesbridalformal.com!!
> This one has my vote, at least norcalis.com had some flash integrations there... Well, whitch makes it second place on my voting.
> ...


Not sure you can set up that kind of pole here, would be fun if you could.

.


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

But are you refering to the rules?

I think theres no problem with this, we would be doing something like a study. Every blog and forum does that, should we let the moderators talk?

Is it possible? (mr. moderators)

Well, I`f it isn`t its most unfortunate... but thats policys right? No problem


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

No, not the rules, I just don't think the poll can be configured that way, I could be wrong.

.


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

No, follow my thinking:

We open a pole where each one posts only one website adress.

We keave it there, "feeding" on posts for over 2 weeks, perhaps?
After that We close that pole as solved and open a final Award "Ceremony" post, with a pole there with each one of the web sites, and people just vote for 2 more weeks.

The winner would obviously be the one with most votes.

How about that?


----------

